# Things that hurt worse than labor



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

So, before I had my baby, I was really nervous about labor. Everyone said it was the worst pain of their life. I had no idea how bad the pain would be, and if I would be able to handle it or not. But after she was born, I felt that it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Now, mind you, I didn't have a painless labor. It HURT! But it's not the worst pain I can imagine, either. So, I started thinking about things that could hurt worse than going through labor.

Electro shock therapy
Thumb screws
Being drawn and quartered
A root canal without drugs
Crucifixion

So, do you have anything to add to the list?

(It's supposed to be a lil lighthearted







)


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

The kidney stone I had 6 weeks postpartum hurt WAY worse than the natural childbirth of my son. I joked with the ER staff "Now can I have an epidural?"


----------



## sciencemama (Nov 13, 2004)

Being run over by a train?

Really, I think having my wisdom teeth out was worse in many ways. I was numb but awake. Knowing that they were grinding away at my jawbone was extremely distressing to me. And afterwards the pain meds made me sick. I wasn't back on my feet for about 3 days. (By comparison, a few hours after giving birth I felt like a million bucks! Wheee...adrenaline high!)


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Migraine headache I got from drinking a diet soda (I didn't realize the pitcher had diet in it until later!) that lasted two days.

Pulled muscle in my neck/shoulder... I could barely stand up the pain was so bad.

A broken bone... I've never had one, but from what I've heard and from watching my DS with an incredible pain tolerance go through it, that would hurt worse.

Great thread topic!

Kathryn


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya know, I cannot remember what labor felt like! I had 25 hours of "real labor," about 10 or "hard" labor, and weeks of prodromal labor. I cannot remember what any of it felt like! I know that it hurt, because I had to really focus through it or else I would start crying. I told DH I couldn't do it a couple times, but looking back on it I really can't remember the pain! So, I can't add to you list, Persephone!









Now, things that hurt less than the pain caused by a c-section...


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ruptured ovarian cysts. I can definitely say that those hurt way worse than labor. Well, maybe not worse, but they hurt in a way that there's not a whole lot you can do, whereas labor hurts in a purposeful way.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

It sucks that so many women falsely believe they are feeling pain, when in fact they are feeling their body work/labor.

That is not to say that women do not feel pain, as I have had back labor with two, and that was friggin' painful. But the labor itself, was just really hard work. Like trying to run 100 miles without stopping, kwim?
The more fit you are and the more endurance your body is used to, the "easier" it is to labor without getting tired.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

My horse jumping ON me and dragging me down the 100 feet of gravel driveway. That hurt like hell. Picture Scooby and Shaggy. I'm Shaggy in this scenario and my horse Lucy is Scooby. A cat jumped on her back and she jumped on me, knocked me over, ran over me and dragged me through gravel. I should have let go, eh?







That hurt so much more than my c-section recovery.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Heck, the cervical checks in themselves were worse than anything in my labor other than the last few transition contrax.









I also suffered a fairly major upper back injury shortly after my daughter's birth, and some of the pain I suffered during that process was definitely worse than any stage of labor.

However, we can't discount those women who have had excruciating labors for whatever reason-- I think it probably sometimes _is_ the worst.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

Ugh, I'd have to second getting my wisdom teeth pulled while awake. It was almost ten years before I could go to a dentist again after that, I was so traumatized.

Also I'd add the plugged duct that abcessed that I got when dd was three weeks old. I ended up needed to have it surgically removed, and the needle of novocaine injected into my infected engorged breast is probably the most painful thing that has ever happened to me. It was funny though, I had my dd w/me, and so all the nurses were asking about the birth, and nobody could believe that I had an almost ten lb baby at home w/no drugs. I so wanted to tell them on my way out that labor was nothing compared to those numbing shots.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

stubbing my toe- THAT HURTS!!!
A recent one-cutting my tumb while slicing my raw soap. Lye in an open wound holy CRICKEYS!!That hurt all day!
oral work. Surgery etc. WAY WORSE than any of my labours!


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

a slipped and buldging disc (S5-L1) aka throwing my back out. THAT was pain. Shooting down my right leg, from the pinching of my sciatic nerve. I would give birth 100 times over than to experience that again.
I think the difference is that back pain never seems to end, and labor does have a conclusion- birth!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Kidney stones WAY so much worse than natural childbirth. I'd rather have four babies than deal with that pain again.


----------



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

:


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Migraines. Illness from food poisoning. Bad burns.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Apparently DH's shoulder surgery hurt way worse than labour as he whined for a week afterwards. I don't recall whining for a week after I gave birth...


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I had Pit induced dry contractions with my twins, so that was some major pain. I've never had a vaginal birth so I can't compare anything to actually pushing the baby out.

These things hurt even more than contractions:
--Migraines
--Ear Infections
--Toothaches-especially when my wisdom teeth decide to pop through my gums, then go back in. OUCH.
--Trying to poop after being constipated for a week.
--Smashing my fingers in the door.

Non Physical Pain:
--Having my son die-much worse than any labor pain.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

The cramping pain of trying to pass a clot following my miscarriage definitely hurt worse than labor pains but it was (thankfully) much shorter.

I had back pain due to nerve damage from the epidural that left me completely immobilized for days. That hurt wayyyy more than labor. I had a c-section and that back pain hurt worse than recovering from the c-s. I remember thinking that I would just do the "20 minute slide" to get out of bed to go to the bathroom while I was having back pain just like I did with my c-section. Didn't work. I've never screamed and cried so much from pain in my entire life.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Putting liquid Band-aid on a really deep cut. OMG I thought I was going to pass out from the pain right there. That was not the smartest thing I've ever done.


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

I have to say a tooth that became abcessed was the most excruciating pain in the world. I was taking five advil and it did nothing. That was bad, vicodin did not touch it. That was worse than childbirth.


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

C-section with inadequate anesthesia. Much more likely to give you PTSD and PPD than labor too.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

When I was pg, I was very confident about having a natural childbirth. I knew it would hurt, but I thought that with coping strategies I would be fine. My dd was sunny side up and boy was I in for a surprise! I was in agony. I begged for an epidural and I have a crooked spine so nobody felt comfortable giving me one. Finally, when I was between 7 and 8 cm an experienced anesthesiologist came in and gave me one. I am totally anti C-section unless mother and baby are in danger and I was begging for one if I didn't get the epi. After going through that I can honestly say that I can't imagine anything more painful. It was pure torture.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Everyone's labor is different, but based on my 3 experiences (and other pain I have experienced) these three things are worse:

-gall stones (or more accurately gall bladder attacks)
-hip dislocation
-food poisoning


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree with kidney stones being worse than labor! That was the worst pain of my life.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Huh. Maybe I've just led a charmed life, but absolutely nothing I've ever experienced has been more painful than childbirth.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

This isn't painful but I would rather go through labor four times (and it HURT!) than vomit. I hate to throw up.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

For me:

Migraines
true food poisoning
any shot or blood draw
mastitis


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, labor was pretty crazy painful, but when I was a teenager I had to have my nose cauterized because of terrible nosebleeds (like, end up in the hospital with 5 feet of gauze packed into my nostrils to stop the bleeding terrible, over and over again).

Essentially, cauterization is when they burn the inside of your nose to form scar tissue over the sensitive tissue to deter future nosebleeds. OMG! I will never forget that pain - I lay in my bed in absolute agony for a day afterwards. (And I STILL get the occasional nosebleed.)

Somebody mentioned broken bones - I have had several (some of which required surgery and pins to mend) and for me none ranked on the pain meter anywhere close to either cauterization or childbirth. Yikes!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

pinched neck nerves
leg cramps
PUPPPs rash
back nerve pain

- Krista


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Urinary tract infection. We originally thought it was preterm labor and after 2 completely drug free labors I was begging for the epidural withing 10 minutes of arriving at the hospital. They did offer me some mighty fine drugs. but with the promise of relief in sight I opted not to. That was far and away the most painful thing I have every experianced.

i have had menstral cramps worse than labor. But withuot a doubt they were not your ordinary cramps.

I bruised the area between my bone and muscle. can't remember what it was called but it still makes me want to throw up a little when I think about how much it hurt.

And I had back labor.







:


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidney stones, hands down. And you don't get a cute baby afterwards. You get some little teeny weeny stone that doesn't look like it would hurt anyone.
I've had 2 so far this pregnancy. Yuck!


----------



## luvmy2grls (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies*
It sucks that so many women falsely believe they are feeling pain, when in fact they are feeling their body work/labor.

That is not to say that women do not feel pain, as I have had back labor with two, and that was friggin' painful. But the labor itself, was just really hard work. Like trying to run 100 miles without stopping, kwim?
The more fit you are and the more endurance your body is used to, the "easier" it is to labor without getting tired.

call it what you want i still say labor hurts but not as bad as delivery!


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

I had appendicitis when I was 7 or so and still remember that pain very vividly. I've also had a collapsed lung and that hurt worse. I broke my toe and that didn't hurt as much but having the total idiot doctor reset it when I SAID that the novicaine wasn't working hurt much worse.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Another vote for kidney stones. Having pneumonia and pluersy (sp?) at the same time was pretty awful also. For me labor was not that bad as long as I got to move when I needed to and delivery was more of a relief that I could do something to make the pain go away.


----------



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

Abscessed teeth are the WORST!

I have on right now on my lower jaw, and the darn tooth is very curved and near my wisdom tooth so for some reason (beyond my knowledge) the dentist isn't comfy doing the root canal himself, so i have to go to an endodontist. Being pregnant, I can't really take much if anything. I went through nights of crying with no sleep, not eating and finally I ended up getting penicillin for the infection and vicodin to help me sleep. Vicodin barely helps and it makes me feel like crap taking it while pregnant. I had a start of a root canal the other day to 'relieve some of the pressure', since the surgeon can't take me until the 20th(!!!), and that hurt so freaking bad.

I'd take childbirth over this crap anyday.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Hands down labor hurts more than anything I can concieve of (for ME and MY body







).
I honestly believe that everyone experiences childbirth differently (and pain itself differently for that matter). My first labor and delivery was at home without meds and was extremely painful and traumatic. I honestly just wanted to die and was very upset about the experience for a long time afterward.

I have had 5 root canals (and I don't take anethesethic well so they have to redo the shots of novicaine when they hit a nerve deep down).
I have had appendicitis (and appendix removal).
Several UTI's
Wisdom teeth extracted (followed by dry socket).
A handful of serious migraine headaches.
Random other painful things.

My last labor and delivery went much better as I decided well in advance to get the epidural. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

No, I've had a root canal without drugs - it's not that bad.

I've never had a kidney stone.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprilushka*
C-section with inadequate anesthesia. Much more likely to give you PTSD and PPD than labor too.

I've had a section with inadequate anesthesia and (yes it is a great recipe for PTSD). I will check back in and let you all know if my delivery was worse than the section w/out enough meds.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I second the absessed tooth, food poisoning & delivery!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING

childbirth was pure hell and were it not for that fact that i want more children, I would never ever consider doing anything that horribly painful ever again.

My infected/abcessed wisdom teeth, for which i took so many pain meds i OD'ed(like a whole bottle in like 2 hours, because i was so frantic to stop the pain!!), and ended up having my stomach emptied, was nothing at all compared to labor. NOTHING!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I had a large wooden box fall on my knee a few years ago at work and that was the worst pain I've ever felt.

I've had menstral cramps that felt like I was being run over by a train.

And I'd go through labor 10x over not to have an entire pregnancy of vomiting several times a day. Ugh, _that_ was horrible.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I had a migraine when I was 12 weeks pregnant that lasted for 4 days...I was at Disney World too. I spent two days of it in a very dark hotel room. That just about killed me - not being able to take anything for it, and not being able to be out there in Disney with my Dh and 4 year old.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Toothache.

In the first trimester of my pregnancy with DS, I developed a nasty toothache. I really needed it either pulled or a root canal, and my obnoxious dentist refused to do anything at all until I was in the second trimester. Except recommend Tylenol, which was a joke. Not having a choice of dentist, without having to pay in full, I lived with the pain for three weeks.

That was the worst pain I ever experienced. Labor pain comes and goes and you have a chance to rest and renew yourself in between contractions, and the really intense part doesn't last all that long, really. My toothache was constant, debilitating pain that I lived with for three whole weeks, so bad that all I could do most days was sit on my bed and sway back and forth and groan.

I've also had cramping with my Irritable Bowel that was as painful as an active labor contraction, but I can't say it's worse than labor since it only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Sun burning your retinas aka "snow blindness". Way worse.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

well, a lot of things hurt worse when you don't get a sweet baby at the end.

That said, the only thing that's hurt me more was an injection into the sole of my foot (local anesthesia). I will never, ever consent to that again if I can possibly avoid it. Lord.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

having a small tumor removed from my eyeball. surgery was excrutiating, recovery was god-awful, and the healing process was miserable - ever had an ichy eyeball? sand in a very deep cut? stitches in your eyeball?

labor was a breeze - and didn't last three weeks







.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Ooh, the worst pain ever is when you bang your kneecap on something in _just_ the wrong place--maybe it's just me, but that pain makes me feel faint and sweaty and nauseous, seriously. Thankfully it only lasts a minute or two, but man--it's worst. Very weird that it should be that intense, but nerves are strange things sometimes...


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

I got two:

1. Wisdom tooth cutting through my gum at age 21 (plus the injection of pain medication into my palate when I had to have it removed).

2. Straight catheter DURING labor because I kept peeing during contractions. My husband had bruises for days on his arm from my hitting him during that ... I'd go through another c-section before going through a straight cath again.

JA


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

Running and finishing a marathon on an injured knee and crying EVERY step of the way. Labor was WAY easier.


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

Having the battery fail in the morphine drip in the post-op area immediately after an emergency c-section was definitely more painful than even the pitocin-induced hell contractions that I'd just had.


----------



## amygoforth (Jun 21, 2005)

I accidently rubbed my nose after chopping a jalapeno pepper once. The burning made me run out the back door and sprint around the yard! I seriously considered calling 911.


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

Wanna chime in and add a vote for Not Painful at All, but Very Intense Work.
Gotta say I agree the reputation of CB was waaaaaay overstated in my case. It was very intense work, and very rewarding. Not once did I think, "I can't do this." or "No." or "Please make it stop" or other nasties. It was actually blissful for me. I sure wish this kind of experience for many, many more mothers.

PP mentioned earache and wow, I winced just reading that. Earaches kill me.
Oh, and breastfeeding. Toe-curling experience for weeks. Yikes. I know, "If you're doing it right it doesn't hurt." But it did. And she's nearing 3 and still nursing. It got better.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I have to second (and third an fourth) the toothache. I went to a conference in San Fran last Oct, and the first night there I woke up at 2 am with a toothache. My 5 days later, the flight home almost made me unconscious from pain (my dentist later said that I had an abscess and must have had a little air trapped in it that expanded during landing. That night (I came home on a Sunday night) was the worst night of my life. It felt like something was trying to peck it's way out of my cheekbone. I hurt so much I felt disoriented - and I finally understood how people in pain feel, and how sometimes you would just do anything to get rid of the pain.
My dentist was nice enough to get me in first thing in the morning. I could hardly even make coherent sentences to tell him what was wrong. He told me I needed a root canal, and did I want to go ahead now, or did I need time to think about it? I said "If you offered to cut my head off right now, I'd let you." Local anesthesia never felt so good.
I'm thankful my labors were nothing like that!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99*
ABSOLUTELY NOTHING

childbirth was pure hell and were it not for that fact that i want more children, I would never ever consider doing anything that horribly painful ever again.


True that. I don't really remember the pain now. But I do remember being in so much pain that I wanted to die. Litteraly, I wanted to nurses to give me something that would kill me, I even treaded lightly ointo that dark place of not caring if my unborn baby lived, I just had to die to stop the hurting.

Now I know I had some extenuating circumstances going on that made my labor rougher than it probably will be with babe #2, and I now know what it is to love a child so I doubt it will be as bad the next time, since I know what the prize will be at the end.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyjeans*
a slipped and buldging disc (S5-L1) aka throwing my back out. THAT was pain. Shooting down my right leg, from the pinching of my sciatic nerve.

Sadly, I am there right now. And for the 3rd time in my life. I'm starting to rethink my FitMama handle.









Anyway, the WORST pain was recovering from a cystoscopy, a procedure I had done when I was suffering from frequent UTIs. They filled my bladder with water, then used a fiber optic camera to look around in there. It was uncomfortable, but tolerable. But for 48 hours following that, it burned, no, SEARED, from my urethra to what seemed to be the base of my brain. And I got to pass clots while urinating. I thought I was going to DIE.

NCB was a walk in the park compared to that.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

oh yeah I wanted chime in with ear infection. especially when flying. far worse than labor and lasted longer.

I should poitn out that outside transition hell I have very easy labors. but hey 1 hour of pain. whats that







:


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Labouring on my back in the hospital was excruciating hell compared with labouring upright and safely at home.

The ear infection I got from the hospital which dislocated my jaw with the swelling it caused and made me take the painkillers they'd given me after my c-sec that I absolutely didn't need for that!

Impacted, infected wisdom teeth but that was worse after I had them out and when I learnt that codeine doesn't work on me. So teeth out, no subsequent pain relief. Unbelievably agonising.

Give me labour any day over those!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

worst by far was my first birth (hospital) where my labor was stuck at 8 cm--in transition--for 10 hours. That was the worst pain I could even imagine, worse than torture, sheer unending agony. But I was so committed to a natural birth... Like artgoddess, there were complications...my Cervix swelled instead of dilating...no explanation why except the discomfort of the hospital situation itself...IV, being on my back, too many intrusions, no food, etc...I finally broke down and had to have a light epidural with pit)

Kidney stone would be right next in line.

BUT to the OP: My second birth was just 4 weeks ago *at home, an unassisted home birth in the tub*. 4 hours start to finish, and although intense I wouldn't exactly call it painful. It truly was a wonderful experience! My advice is to read as many birth stories/books as you can, and study what to expect, how to handle any emergencies that arise, then plan your own homebirth! It was the high point of my whole life.

(BTW artgoddess that's EXACTLY how I felt after hours of irregular cx with the swelling...I'm gonna die anyway, just please have mercy and put me out of my misery)

Birth doesn't have to be awful, it can be fantastic.


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnylady303*
This isn't painful but I would rather go through labor four times (and it HURT!) than vomit. I hate to throw up.

I agree. In fact that's what I'm least looking forward to this time if it happens again-- puking out all the contents of my stomach! I'm hoping having a drug free labor this time will make some difference to at least the quantity of vomiting even if I can't avoid it all together.


----------



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

For me, third degree burns over most of my left hand. Yeah, the skin was falling off. It was HORRIBLE. I'll take labor 1000X over to doing that again.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

well in many ways I think of this kind of pain as different than other pain, so it doesn't feel the same to me.
but pain that is memorable to me that has hurt unrelentingly -- many forms of tooth pain- abscess , exposed nerve, broken tooth, having the left over parts of teeth removed and taking pain meds.

broken bones

kidney stones- only because it doesn't come in waves like contractions -
add to it an infection

severe intestinal illness

for me migraines don't hurt worse

there are things that are far more painful emotionally- like when DH had a stroke a few years ago, it was so painful that my heart felt like it was being torn in half


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

in 1991(i was 24) i had major spinal surgery. i had 4 discs removed, replaced with bone from my hip and then a 2nd surgery to put in a rod 4 days later. (very severe scoliosis). i remember coming out of surgery after my anethesia wore off, but they didn't have the pain medicine ready. that was awful. even the nurse was crying. and then my family and friends would get a few minute visit and i'd try to smile acting like all was well. but what was worse was that night. i was on a morphine drip by then (not yet a PCA), but it was certainly not enough. i was too shy to say anything and suffered silently all night. i was afraid to go to sleep thinking i'd never wake again that's how bad i hurt. but, i distinctly remember thinking that childbirth would be easy if i ever made it thru the night.
i had an amazing recovery though








when i became pregnant 8 yrs later, i knew that the pain of childbirth would be nothing to fear. i understood the difference between a natural pain and an unnatural pain (being cut into, having body parts moved around). there would be no comparison in my mind. what i was going to do when the baby got here frightened me more (had absolutely no baby experience)
contractions hurt, yes, but just when you think you can't handle it, it's over. and the euphoria at the instant of birth is out of this world!







you go from thinking is this going to end one moment to wow, i can't wait to do this again the next!









another more painful... i scratched my cornea back in sept. that really hurt! 36 hours of agony with no escape. didn't find out until later i could have gone to ER and had some pain eye drops put into my eye to give me instant relief. next time i'll know better.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprilushka*
I agree. In fact that's what I'm least looking forward to this time if it happens again-- puking out all the contents of my stomach! I'm hoping having a drug free labor this time will make some difference to at least the quantity of vomiting even if I can't avoid it all together.

I have been through labor five times, and the ONLY time I have ever puked during labor was when I was given a shot of demerol (against my wishes!







).

All the other times I had no puking. With #4, I had some mild nausea, but it passed after a minute or two. Maybe I just have a high tolerance for nausea? I rarely get sick during early pregnancy either.

Kathryn


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

- ITA agree with Turtlemama: a ruptured ovarian cyst is WAY more painful

- a spastic gallbladder

- Putting a pad on upside down and not realizing it until it's too late









- breaking your back

- I think about war-torn countries and all the injuries that have occurred through bombs or gunshot. That's gotta be worse!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Things that hurt more than labour?

...watching my former preemie start kindergarten









Kidding aside, 4 wisdom teeth removal. Evil, horrible pain afterward. I was out for a week and a half. They told me 2 maybe 3 days. Yeah right.

But after reading some of the worse than pain here, I'm starting to feel like a bit of a suck....


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

By day 5, I was in tears because my painkiller prescription was about to run out. Every trip to the bathroom was a near-screaming experience, even on the drugs.

On day 7, I finally got smart and saw the doctor again. Turns out I'd swollen so badly I'd torn all my stitches loose.

That week was easily the worst pain of my life.


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat*
I have been through labor five times, and the ONLY time I have ever puked during labor was when I was given a shot of demerol (against my wishes!







).

All the other times I had no puking. With #4, I had some mild nausea, but it passed after a minute or two. Maybe I just have a high tolerance for nausea? I rarely get sick during early pregnancy either.

Kathryn

I don't get sick at all during early pregnancy! Maybe it was just the drugs (pit and anesthesia-- I was puking the next day too), but I know that some people vomit during transition in drug free labors.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Another vote for gallbladder pain/attacks/gallstones. Those were absolute agony that sent me running to the emergency room.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok, so when I say what hurt worse than labor, I hope I don't freak out any moms planning to breastfeed....

DD was born with a thick, tight upper frenulum preventing her from latching correctly for a week after birth. The cracked, bleeding nipples and pain I felt in that week was worse than the unmedicated labor (which wasn't really that painful, just very intense work as others have said). I didn't expect bfing problems since nursing my first was a breeze and I was a bfing counselor, too! But now I have a whole new empathy for the mothers who call me with sore nipples and want to quit.









The second thing that was more painful was 3rd degree burns on my hand. I had blisters running from the knuckle on my hand to the first knuckle on my fingers and they were about a half in inch above my fingers. That was painful for a very long time.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I've had root canal work with inadequate anesthesia.

I've had migraines for most of my life.

I've had cluster headaches (headaches which make the pain of migraines look like playtime in the park).

I've had an abcessed tooth for two months.

I've had debilitating sciatica.

I've had a c-section.

I've had all kinds of painful, painful things happen to me.

And still the most painful things that have ever happened to me were having a digital block (where they inject anesthesia directly into four points in your hand to block a nerve) and the labor & vaginal delivery of my son. Even with the epidural, the amount of pain that I endured to bring him into the world was truly horrifying. It totally warped my pain scale, and now even the most powerful migraine I've ever had only gets a 7.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

a kidney stone & infection came very close! i think part of it is there is no sweet little baby at the end of that awful pain!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have had first hand experience with a thumb nail getting ripped off. Incredibly painful, much worse than having a baby naturally. Trust me, one thumb nail ripped off compared to 3 natural births= no comparison









I have had a tooth drilled that sent me through the roof. Which is odd considering I had a tooth pulled which was painless. I think the vibration is what does it. Anyway, natural birth is a breeze.

Having a block of wood bounce back after I threw it and having it kind of jamb in my thumb. Pass out kind of pain

Granted I have had short but intense labors. Don't know if longer labor are worse.

Good thing about labor is you get a baby for all the pain







My mc was painful, of course that's 2 kinds of pain, emotional and physical. The 2 combined are awfull.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

*Severe back pain* - I made it through four labors (the last one long and drawn out) with no drugs at all, but when my back went out I was in absolute *A-G-O-N-Y* and needed pharmaceutical embellishment for sure.

*Dental work without anesthesia* - Way worse than labor - esp when you have a scary, sadistic dentist, you're just a kid, and the SOB has forbidden your mother to be in the room.


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree with those who have mentioned wisdom teeth removal. AND the dry socket pain that followed and the torture of having gauze packed to cover the exposed nerve endings. Gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. That was a rough month. I only take pain relievers if I have a horrible headache, maybe once every few months, but I was literally on 800 milligrams of Advil and the occasional hydrocodone until those sockets healed. Good thing one only has to go through that once!


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

Kidney Stones...uuuugggghhhh
The pains you get beforing getting the s***s!!!








An idiot medwife checking your cervix...waaay worse than a ctx!
Ugh! AND... in a hospital birth (which I'll never EVER do again) whent he nurses check (AKA- PUNCH) your flabby belly to get to your freshly postpartum uterus! I was saying "Make it stop make it stop!" And this was after a cytotek induced labor, not being allowed to eat, pushing out a 9lb 10z baby and getting my nether region stitched up with no pain meds! YEEEYOTCH!
Headaches also...they just suck
And wanting to throw up when you are SO nausious, but can't....uuugggghhhh
ETA: I don't really remembe rlabor pain either. I know it hurt, it was not pleasant per se, it was intense...I love that about natural(in my case un pain medicated) labor. Time distorts itself and you remember things differently. I remember the smell of lavender and feeling my son's foot push on my ribs during a rush, it was so obviously a foot, after I'd been guessing what part was what for so many months.


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Both of my kids were 24+ hour labors and they don't compare to getting stitches in my thumb....I know...pretty stilly. I cut it with the food processor right in the area with the MOST nerve endings. Let's just say that they had to give me 5 shots of novicane IN the wound and then when I got the 6 stitches I told the PA that he just should have done the stitches without any novicane because I felt them anyway









I know I'm probably not alone when I say I actually kind of enjoy labor pains...


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

When I was in college, I was on the fencing team. During a bout my senior year, I lunged forward attacking my opponit, and my knee hyper extended and snapped backwards. Three weeks later, when I tried to fence again, it happened again. I remember writhing on the floor thinking that "having a baby could not hurt as bad as this."

A year later, I was running up a flight of wooden stairs. The wood gave in, my foot fell through the stairs and my leg twisted at the knee (same leg as above) as I fell forward, bounced off the stairs and fell backwards, my leg suck in the stair up to the middle of my shin. As my knee twisted under my weight, and I felt my spine hit the stairs, I thought, "having a baby won't hurt as much as this."

Three months later, after reconstructive surgery (pre arthroscopic, I have 2 6 inch long scars) I was lying on my stomach the mat during a physical therapy session. The therapist was bending my leg, helping me to regain my flexibility. I remember pounding my fists on the mat yelling in pain, thinking that "this will be the worse pain in my life, having children won't be like this."

I was soooo wrong









However, I did have 3 babies, with no pain meds at all


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sciencemama*









Being run over by a train?

Really, I think having my wisdom teeth out was worse in many ways. I was numb but awake. Knowing that they were grinding away at my jawbone was extremely distressing to me. And afterwards the pain meds made me sick. I wasn't back on my feet for about 3 days. (By comparison, a few hours after giving birth I felt like a million bucks! Wheee...adrenaline high!)

NO way! I thought it was extremely cool that I could hear him ripping out my teeth.







Whatever they gavemewas some pretty strong stuff. I laughed all the way home, and slept for 3 days.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
I cannot imagine anything more painful than spending 3 hours pushing out a 6 pound, 17 inch human who was positioned sideways with her head leaning mostly on my tailbone, breaking my tailbone in several places en route, and causing 4th degree tearing. Well, maybe if she had been a 10 pounder it may have hurt more. I don't even want to consider that possibility.

Umm... if her head broke your tailbone, doesn't that mean you were lying back ON your tailbone? Correct me if I'm drawing a false conclusion from this statement.

Giving birth lying on your back is an UN-natural position. It causes you to work against gravity and against the way your body is put together. It hurts like heck, and increases the risk of injuries such as broken tailbones, and pubic symphisis (sp?) problems (trouble with the ligament in the front of your pelvis that holds the two sides together). Giving birth in a squat, side-lying position, or hands and knees allows your pelvis and tailbone to work the way they're supposed to, and affords the greatest amount of room for the baby.

Lying on your back affords the greatest view for the doctor, but has no advantages for the mother in most cases.

Kathryn


----------



## Rmeg (Jul 8, 2005)

....


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

fwiw, i had a long (24hours) pitocin-induced labour with my first, and a 40 *minute* (unplanned) unassisted homebirth with my second

though the pit was HORRENDOUS...it doesnt come close to:

-sciatica pain

-TMJ pain that leaves me sobbing in a room rocking back and forth literaly making me feel i'll be driven to insanity with its piercing stabbing knife in the head pain. oh my ...talk about wanting to die







:

-tooth infection...especially when the infection goes DEEP intothe gumline, spreads to the jaw, ear, throat and reaches the brain









give me pitocin anyday ( and NO i'm not advocating induction . YUCK) rather than endure even a minute of those other 3










oh and p.s. the stitches i got after my 2nd hurt WAY worse than labour. uNBELIEVABLE ..and that was *with* a shot of lidocaine..i cant even imagine if they didnt do the shot


----------



## CelticMomma (Feb 3, 2006)

One more vote for gallstones. I'd take a MONTH of active labor over 1 minute of that pain again. Ugh!


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Gallstones. Oh, god, yes. I had to have an emergency gallbladder removal when my DS was about a month, so I was in a very good place to compare. It's the only time I can think of where you can have a surgeon rip your belly open and remove something and still feel 100% better the second you come out of surgery. That HURT.

Also, when I was about 18 I was helping my mother move furniture and got the edge caught under my toenail. Not only did it rip the nail up, but peices of my gignatic fuzzy wool socks got caught under the nail on it's way down. I had to go to the ER to have them removed which is STILL, even after unmedicated childbirth and a five day unremitting gallstone attack, by far the most painful experience of my life. I totally understand why toenail removal was a medieval torture device... I was screaming and puking and begging them to stop before they were done.


----------



## PerennialMom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so lucky that I haven't had any gallstones, dental work, kidney stones or anything icky like anyone has described. I have had 2 natural births though!!!!

I have to admit I'm the BIGGEST wimp when it comes to pain (and being cold). I'll scream for an epidural when I stub my toe (which I find VERY painful but probably because it's more annoying than anything else), but childbirth is fine for me. Maybe it's because when I stub my toe, all I get is a very sore body part. When I have a baby, it's pain with a purpose and I get a beautiful baby out of it all!!!!

So for me, slamming fingers and stubbing toes hurts worse than childbirth.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Pit labour is worse than labour - by a long way
Abcess from broken teeth close to that
DVT from ankle to groin and leg growing more purple by the minute is also right up there.

Labour is lovely because there is a beautiful end in sight. My mum told me this when I was expecting ds1 and it did keep me going. The afterpains after no3 were something else though!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere*
the stitches i got after my 2nd hurt WAY worse than labour. uNBELIEVABLE ..and that was *with* a shot of lidocaine..i cant even imagine if they didnt do the shot









:
2nd degree tear, 2 shots of lidocaine, 2 stitch kits. WAY worse than anything else.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*







:
2nd degree tear, 2 shots of lidocaine, 2 stitch kits. WAY worse than anything else.

OMG yes!! I was cut 4th degree, right through all the muscles and nerves. The last few stitches were NOT numbed. I screamed and screamed. Holy hell.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlemama77*
Ruptured ovarian cysts. I can definitely say that those hurt way worse than labor. Well, maybe not worse, but they hurt in a way that there's not a whole lot you can do, whereas labor hurts in a purposeful way.

YES! They are VERY painful. No wonder I was able to have a natural childbirth so easily! After 4 ruptured cysts and then one big kidney stone at 8 mos preg, labor was a breeze.


----------



## Kincaid (Feb 12, 2004)

I've passed kidney stones twice and worked thru the pain, didn't even miss work! So I thought I wouldn't mind labor and childbirth. And it was ok for me, I was smiling and chatting through contractions and up till it was time to push.

But I developed e. coli (causing hemmoraghic colitis) 24 hours after my birthing. I thought I was going to DIE. The pain was incredible and I can't imagine anything more painful.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

APPENDICITIS!!!! The pain hit like a freight train and just kept getting worse and worse exponentially no matter what I did.

I've had earaches that I'd trade in a minute for labor.

I imagine broken bones, toothaches, cysts to be worse.

Labor for me wasn't what I'd describe as 'painful'- INTENSE yes, but not true pain, mostly because I knew it was for a purpose. The closest I came to pain, and what I would describe as miserable, was transition in hospital while being harrassed by doc and staff, scared to death they would force me into another c-section, clinging to the bed they had at some impossible angle, with an internal fetal monitor they forced on me... it was horrible and I fully understand why women ask for pain relief in situations like that. I know that if I'd been able to move around I would have been fine. Yes, there are times during labor my mind is frantically seeking an escape ("Oh, the MW is here.... I hear the oxygen tank..... I wonder if I ask her for a nasal cannula if this would go away or be alleviated a little bit...."). Like the OP said, being drawn and quartered, maybe flayed, even beat with a cat-o-nine tails - those would be some serious PAIN!

fun thread!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

For me nothing. Not a broken bone, migraine, the pain after an operation, an irritated toothnerve killing me for 4 months requiring opoids to sleep more than 2 hours in one go ( I managed 4 hours like this)......truly nothing

I wish I could say it wasn't that bad, I've heard that,too.

Actually...the episotomy was just as bad, if you ask me, it's barbaric to cut women's vaginas without any local anaesthesia, I don't think any man would let anyone cut their balls just like that


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I really don't think that labor is all too painful. I think it hurts, but the pain is bareable at least for me it is.

I thought my afterpains with my second two were way worse. Like the worst menstrual cramps I've ever had, and I was used to bad cramps before kids.

I also had an episiotomy with my first and the healing from that was pretty awful.









Both of my boys were not nice to me when they were learning how to nurse. They gave me horribly bloody nipples and it was excruciating every time they would latch on.







:

I remember having earaches as a kid and I know those hurt really bad.

I've heard kidney stones cause the worst pain. My MIL has had them and she said the pain was awful.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
So, before I had my baby, I was really nervous about labor. Everyone said it was the worst pain of their life. I had no idea how bad the pain would be, and if I would be able to handle it or not. But after she was born, I felt that it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Now, mind you, I didn't have a painless labor. It HURT! But it's not the worst pain I can imagine, either. So, I started thinking about things that could hurt worse than going through labor.

Electro shock therapy
Thumb screws
Being drawn and quartered
A root canal without drugs
Crucifixion

So, do you have anything to add to the list?

(It's supposed to be a lil lighthearted







)

Gallbladder pain. Does this count?


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Smashing ice cold toes into a metal bed frame at a brisk walk hurt me way more than natural labour You know the type of pain where you're hopping up and down for a good five to ten minutes swearing your face off?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd go with sciatica. I could walk through labor, couldn't even crawl w/sciatica.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

shattered knee cap. sorry for the image, but it's true.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

the darn cryosurgery on my cervix for "abnormal cells" only lasted about 2 minutes but hurt a million times worse than my 20 hour labor. I even had 2 Xanax's before the cryo- and nothing at all for pain during labor. I would gladly go through another 20 hour labor rather than have another cryo.

that and dislocating my knee


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I was lucky enough to have a relatively painless L&D. Things that hurt worse?

Migraines
my surgery for ACL reconstruction
tearing my ACL in the first place
Getting fillings
pre-term labor
miscarriage


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I have to agree with ruptured ovarian cysts, too.







Although I've had them rupture during pg and during the pushing stage of birth, and the latter hurt *waaayyy* more. And I have ovarian cysts again in this pg, so woo hoo, I have something to look forward to during pushing.







: Though I do realize that maybe I'll be spared this time...









The thing for me that really helps is that labor contractions aren't constant... they hurt for the duration of the contraction, then you get a little break. Whereas other unpleasant painful experiences I've had (like the cysts, recovering from a cesarean, afterbirth pains, migraines, oral surgery, an anal fissure, breaking my wrist--you get the picture) meant constant pain, often which didn't respond well to painkillers. And you know the labor won't go on forever, whereas the pain from all of the above things (with the exception of the cysts rupturing, thankfully) meant pain for a longer period of time, and not always with a clear end in sight.


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

I can think of lots of things far more painful than childbirth, but I confess that I didn't find childbirth especially painful. I'm too afraid of pain medications to use any since the bad reaction to percodan was the single most painful thing I have ever experienced in my life.

-bad reaction to percodan
-bad reaction to demerol
-tooth abcess
-dental surgery
-sprained ankle
-eczema
-food poisoning
-breaking up with boyfriend
-sciatica
-seasickness
-climbing 5.10+ (something I used to do for fun before I had kids)

--AmyB


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

having a procedure done by the urologist to check my bladder (a metal straw on my urethra) was worse than my c/s or my vbac labor!


----------



## sciencemama (Nov 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB*
-seasickness
-climbing 5.10+ (something I used to do for fun before I had kids)

--AmyB

SEASICKNESS! The same sense of overwhelming inevitability... only you are just waiting to puke, not to hold your sweet baby!

Funny, I _finally_ started being able to climb 5.10's just a couple months before i became preg with my first... and sadly I have never gotten back to regular climbing since. Someday...


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belle*
And I'd go through labor 10x over not to have an entire pregnancy of vomiting several times a day. Ugh, _that_ was horrible.

The pain of my first labor was a relief after being sick the entire pregancy. And I wasn't even as sick as some people get.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I am really not happy to read all the mommas saying that wisdom tooth extraction was worse than childbirth.... I will be getting this done soon and this sure doesn't ease the anxiety I already have....

For me hands down would be the stomach flu I am just now recovering from, I wouldn't wish that on any enemy. Violent wretching and explosive diarreah (sorry for tmi) at the same time.

I didn't find l&d to terribly painful except the crowning- I had a small tear. Had I been stuck flat on my back though at a hospital I think I would have prayed for death though as he was posterior- twisted on the way out. I had excrutiating pain in my tailbone off and on until he was over a year old, I still cannot do some exercises.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I'll admit that I didn't find labor to be painful AT ALL. I was lucky to have very short, easy labors with both kids. The kidney stones I had while pg with dd were excruciating. I've had attacks of irritable bowel syndrome that I've thought were really going to kill me.

As for the wisdom teeth, I had mine out under general anesthesia because I had a fear of dental work. It actually ended up being a pleasurable experience because I no longer have any fear of dental work. I had zero pain during or after the procedure. If you can find an oral surgeon who provides general or twilight anesthesia, then you should go for it.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I just had a 24-hour "stomach flu." That was WAY WORSE than labor. I kept wishing I were in labor.









The chills and aches and fever were eventually unbearable and all I could do was cry and ask "why me?" While labor hurt, I still felt healthy and never felt I was being punished.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

An HSG to get pg. 1000x worse than labor - and I am comparing this to a cyteck induction - natural labor was NOTHING.

migranes, yup. those are bad.
allergic reaction to zithromax, codene, morphene. ugly.

Labor will not hurt unless you allow it to. Just ride it, find its purpose. Allow it. Find a mantra, and go with it.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

_For me:_Migraines
Dental grafting (They took skin from the roof of my mouth & grafted in over my gums....OUCH!)
Kidney stones
Nasty burn on my foot from hot oil while cooking
Pinching my finger in the garage door


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlpolzin*
Well, I just had a 24-hour "stomach flu." That was WAY WORSE than labor. I kept wishing I were in labor.









The chills and aches and fever were eventually unbearable and all I could do was cry and ask "why me?" While labor hurt, I still felt healthy and never felt I was being punished.

Yep, that's what I had only the 24 hr part was just the beginning. Oh, and that mind crushing headache too, feeling like someone is crushing your body from the inside out. I just now got my appetite back yesterday, 1 week since starting the agony. I lost nearly 5% of my body weight in that time. I had 8 tacos last night to make up for lost time







That might not have been the best idea


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisoula*
_For me:_Migraines
Dental grafting (They took skin from the roof of my mouth & grafted in over my gums....OUCH!)
Kidney stones
Nasty burn on my foot from hot oil while cooking
Pinching my finger in the garage door


Dental Grafting!?!?!?! I actually was planning on doing this. I guess I would rather be in labor. No dental work for me thank you.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Pain worse than childbirth:

Kidney stones. Oh.my.gosh. What pain and there is no resting in between contractions because it is a constant pain.









Migraines. I have wished to die before because it hurt so bad, one time in particular I actually thought my head might actually explode. I often projectile vomit with the particularly painful migraines. uke

Last year I had the flu... not a stomach flu but the body aches, fever, chills, weak limbs flu. I almost had dh take me to the hospital because I'd never felt that way before, it felt like my body was just ready to quit. It was weird.









Yup, I'd take childbirth anyday. In my case, a natural (ie. no drugs, no induction etc) labor was a cinch after having had an intervention filled birth and the above maladies.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, to sit astride the fence... from talking to lots of different women, it seems like some women just have more painful labor experiences than others, no matter what they do to prepare for it/what they expect (eg, I know 2 women who expected it to be painful but didn't find it to be, and I know more than 2 who found it more painful than they expected--NOT THAT THIS NECESSARILY MEANS YOU CAN'T MANAGE IT). I think universal expectations that birth will be or won't be painful aren't helpful, because you can get caught off guard or do something you didn't really need to do.

With #1, I had an emergency cesarean--no labor--and it sucked. The recovery was pretty unpleasant and painful (for *me*). With #2, I had a VBAC with a long labor and ovarian cysts rupturing during the pushing stage. The cysts were *really* painful (but honestly, that was a problem separate from the labor in my mind), but the whole thing was a day and a half in my life--much shorter than my recovery from the C.

Let's not judge each other, because we haven't lived through others' births.


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmm, my labor was pretty painful, I can't say that I've had more physical pain.....now emotional pain is a different story. I've seen fractured/dislocated ankle (the foot looks like it's on backwards)and open fractures (bone sticking out through the skin) as a RN in the ER whiuch look a lot worse than labor.


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

My afterbirth pains were so bad I was on the verge of passing out in pain. I was ghost white, shking uncotronally, fetal positioned in bed.
It's that fear of having those again that honeslty scares the crap out of me and getting pregnant.

I've had stomach cramps worse then labor pains...when I had a horrible stomach virus shortly after giving birth....I could honeslty say was worse then transition and even lst sooo much longer.

I've broken several bones and labor is worse pain wise. I've had a few UTI's and only the 1st one was worse then labor pains. I felt like someone was stabbing my stomach. It was sooo bad.

By far though was my afterbirth pains...I seriously never want to experience that kind of pain ever again. I'm almost crying thinking about it.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakagain*

By far though was my afterbirth pains...I seriously never want to experience that kind of pain ever again. I'm almost crying thinking about it.

Oh Lordy! I forgot about those. That was definitely the worst pain I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh my... I'd forgotten about that, my afterpains after ds were worse than labor. I used up all my Advil on that one (usually it expires before we use OTC pain reliever).

Gotta make sure I get some AfterEase or something before long.







:


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i haven't read thorugh all the replies... but gall bladder gone bad hurts way worse than childbirth. i took lots of painkillers for my gall bladder and then i consented to have surgery to take it out. you know it must have been badddddd for me to agree to general anathesia.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My mom and sister both said that afterbirth pains were much, much worse than labor pains... "They're like the worst menstrual cramps that you could possibly imagine," they said. And they were right-- I'd had horrible menstrual cramps, and the afterbirth pains were just that bad, but they still didn't even come close to the agony of labor...


----------



## elvispupy (May 21, 2004)

My inadequate anesthesia during my cesarean and the recovery were worse than labor. I've had gallbladder attacks much more painful than labor. I've had an abcessed tooth and ear infections that I thought were more painful than labor


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I once had a migraine attack and that is the only pain I have ever felt that came even close to the transition laborpain of my first birth.
Laborpain was so bad I thought they could just as well cut me open and take out that baby without anesthesia -and it would be less painful than labor. To this day I don't know if I was right on that one..
My second birth was never even close to being as painful as the first. NOwwhere near..


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

having a nerve touched during a root canal

having numbing meds injected in perineum before stitching immediately after delivery of baby

severely sprained wrist

all of those were pretty temporary and none were for the sole purpose of birthing a beautiful baby!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't know if this is just because it's the way I am, or if there's a correlation, but I drink Red Raspberry during pregnancy, and I've never had afterpains that were THAT bad. I remember after one of my DDs was born, the nurse saw I hadn't taken any of the pain meds I had been given. I seriously did not "get" what the big deal was... If I need one of those I'll take it!

I'm drinking RRL during this pregnancy too, just in case, and because it's good for me. Hopefully I'll continue the pattern of quick labor/mild afterpains.

Kathryn


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Oooh, I wish it worked that way for me.







I drank pregnancy tea like it was going out of style both pregnancies, mild afterpains after first baby and horrid afterpains after second baby.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I love this thread and have already answered but keep reading- just to see what all is said-- as for the Red raspberry-- everytime I drank it I bled more so stopped drinking it-- after pains i just don't remember much--

I don't think I put it on the worse pains list before but one thing that hurt worse for me was when I had a severe reaction to gluten and had diarrhea,and vomiting that lasted more than a month ......


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

I was so faithful to RRL and maybe they worked too good and shrunk my uterus super fast..that's why the pain was sooo bad...lol


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

RRL helps immensely with afterpains. IT's the mag/calcium factor. Both relax muscles and help with the pain. You need to brew it and infuse it properly to have it help though. Works for me! IT I miss a few days, I know it.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
RRL helps immensely with afterpains. IT's the mag/calcium factor. Both relax muscles and help with the pain. You need to brew it and infuse it properly to have it help though. Works for me! IT I miss a few days, I know it.

Oooh yes! Good point! If you're just letting a teabag sit in a teacup for 10-15 minutes, all you're getting is basically a nice warm cup of flavored water. Ideally, it should be COVERED to keep the good stuff from evaporating in the steam, and it should get a nice long steep of 2 hours minimum, overnight is better.

Speaking of which... I think it's time for another glass! Yummmmmm!

Kathryn


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

didn't read all the replies but the uti I got that turned into a kidney infection which then spread to my entire abdominal cavity.. that was unbelieveable. I seriously felt like my insides were going to explode. I laid on the couch crying for a week and I'm the kind of person who falls off a horse, breaks her ribs and gets up laughing.

Although the freakin 20 min contraction I had with the nurse yelling and grabbing my face cause I wasn't calm was pretty bad too.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

my appendix rupturing was way worse than childbirth ... augh ... also the flu i had while pg was not very fun ... i remember that pain much more than my childbirth pain ...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

The migraine I had today was worse than labor. But I agree with the PPer who said labor is not really "pain" but hard work. I found it to be intense, but purposeful and your body is so smart about that you get so many natural endorphins, you're not really there. And afterwards, the "I am woman" high is just amazing.
You don't get that from anything else in the world and I would have ten more babies if I could. In fact, I just might if I'm lucky.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I also think that afterpains are much worse than labor. I suffered after ds1, motrin did not help.







After I had ds2 I took motrin plus tylenol#3 and that helped a lot. I do labor unmedicated, but give me the drugs after.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

rubbing your eye after cutting jalepenos.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

My labors were hard work and painful!

Gallstones WAY more painful!

Infected gallbladder - holy mother of all that is good and holy I am so glad that thing is gone because if that EVER happened again I think I would ram my head into a cement table to knock myself and dh would be forewarned that if he saw that to rush me to a hospital and don't let them revive me until I am so drugged I don't know what country I live in! Whew!


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

You know, I have not gone through labor. I did go through a crash c/s due to a placental abruption, so I will say two things more painful than that:

My tonsilectomy at 28. Ouch. Big time.

Rupturing ovarian cysts. Ouch ouch and ouch.

Oh here's one more: Methotrexate shots for my ectopic pregnancy. Ouch ouch.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I've had only one labor (no vaginal delivery) but in being able to compare 17 hours of unmedicated high-intervention labor to other painful events in my life here is my experience of those that were equivalent or worse than labor:

Kidney infection, w/ bladder spasming to void every 2-3 min - instinctively laid in a hot bath and rode the waves of pain til the antibiotic began to kick in. Hated it but didn't feel fear, stayed calm. Was alone.

Migraines - close to the level of labor pain at times, deal with it stoically and seek to be alone.

Yet ever since my labor I've said it was the worst pain I've ever felt - not really true - what made it the worst was that I was afraid.

this thread was a good exercise - examining my worst pains and how I managed the experience shows me that I need not be frightened of severe pain, I've dealt with it many times and made it through. I'm starting to see how I deal with pain best, hopefully can apply that knowledge to labor next time.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
Yet ever since my labor I've said it was the worst pain I've ever felt - not really true - what made it the worst was that I was afraid.

this thread was a good exercise - examining my worst pains and how I managed the experience shows me that I need not be frightened of severe pain, I've dealt with it many times and made it through. I'm starting to see how I deal with pain best, hopefully can apply that knowledge to labor next time.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Getting nail polish remover in your eye
Unmedicated wisdom tooth extraction
Recovery from a c-section!!!!!
Lying flat on your back during labour. I was on my back for 10 minutes while they ran me up for a c/s and I was SCREAMING for them to put me out. Those 10 minutes were worse than the 44 hours natural labour I had with my first child. Hands down. Hospital births are WAY more painful. Way, way, way.

IMHO, food poisoning that causes terrible diarreah is way worse. Those cramps are BRUTAL and they lead to nothing but s#!t. At least at the end of labour you have a baby.


----------



## LaceyTX (Mar 1, 2006)

I really can't think of much that hurt worse than 38 hours of back labor (four hours of pushing), except the nerve in my left leg that, about 34 hours into it, started hurting from my inner thigh to my kneecap. I think my son was pressed into it, and the nurse kept pushing her finger into the very epicenter of the pain while she tried to turn him (she eventually did). That nerve pain was horrible. I didn't care about the crowning or episiotomy or the contractions -- just that grinding, crushing pain in my leg. I've never screamed and cried in pain in my life before, but I did then. (I did request an epidural when that pain began, but the nurses refused and told me that I wouldn't be able to push.)


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

My 1st root canal was worse (my 2nd rc was a breeze!)
Cluster headaches/migraines
Spliting my head open
Two months of a horrendous colitis flare

I have always been sickly and have developed quite the high pain threshold. My (unmedicated) back labor was painful and long but I enjoyed the process so much that the pain wasn't all that noticeable. The actually pushing was 100% pain free and probably the coolest experience of my life!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, I haven't had any labor yet but I am fearlessly predicting that my untreated UTI that turned into severe kidney infection resulting in my waiting 14 hours in the ER before anyone noticed how sick I was (because at that point, I'd vomited all I could, and was too dehydrated having not drunk with a kidney infection for all those hours, and having too high a fever to think), was much worse than labor will be.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
Well, I haven't had any labor yet but I am fearlessly predicting that my untreated UTI that turned into severe kidney infection resulting in my waiting 14 hours in the ER before anyone noticed how sick I was (because at that point, I'd vomited all I could, and was too dehydrated having not drunk with a kidney infection for all those hours, and having too high a fever to think), was much worse than labor will be.

It sounds a lot worse to me!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

hmm kidney pain is nasty as you never really know how long you are going to want to beg for mercy! labour has an end, its kinda predictable ( you know you are pregnant







when kidney stones/infections declare war on you....oh wow.

and the only real nice outcome to kidneystones is passing them...and having that smarmy nurse tell you once you are prone to them it can happen anytime... here have a tylenol... and for women well our sphincter/urethra is well kinder to pass stones than well for me









Labour really is a different quality of "pain" though its kinda out of bodyish..
it takes over your body and you are just along for the ride.

But I honestly vote for a week long vacation with my inlaws...that would be so much more painful


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
But I honestly vote for a week long vacation with my inlaws...that would be so much more painful


























:


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I love the inlaw response









My personal pain experiences can be rated:
Worst: Migraines
Then: Collapsed Lungs
Back labor
Back pain (bad back)
#1's mostly natural birth (my other 2 had epidurals)

This one will be natural, but I have some time to go yet. Provided I don't have back labor, I can't see it hurting all that bad!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

A broken heart


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Do I suck if I say "Absolutely nothing"?









But...infected tooth came pretty close. To me, it isn't really terrible pain unless you literally cannot sleep through it for more than a couple of minutes, even when totally exhausted. That was labor for me, and the infected tooth was like that too.

I had a sinus infection about a year ago that was so bad I was throwing up, dizzy and begging for a "head epidural." That was pretty bad, too.

I had my wisdom teeth out with only Novocaine, and I've had complex oral surgery and a root canal, also with only Novocaine. Enh. Broken bone: enh. Burns, though. Burns hurt me a lot. I can definitely imagine a burn hurting worse than childbirth.

I keep hearing about the afterpain thing. I barely even remember them--the only impression they made was, "Hmm...so this is what it's like to feel a contraction in my uterus!" (I had back labor.). I've heard they're much worse with second and subsequent children, though. True?


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

The afterpains with my son were much worse than with my daughter, but they had me hooked up to pitocin when I woke up for some reason. They wouldn't tell me why. The pitocon made the afterpains worse than labour, it was insane. I was pretty desperate to claw it out.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:

I've heard they're much worse with second and subsequent children, though. True?
my opinon? TRUE- oh so very very true. I thought I was having another baby!


----------



## thedevinemissm (Apr 9, 2004)

Can I weigh in even though I'm not pg???







:

1. Migraines
2. Induced Labor (I would take my natural labor with DS anyday over my DD's induction)
3. Definitely time with my MIL would have ranked up there a few times!

I have to say that there is some predictability to labor and knowing you get the most awesome pain reliever ever ~ the baby!


----------



## Allie2 (Jun 7, 2005)

A tonsilectomy at 19 - a week of pure heck

But hands down for me is anything KIDNEY related. I can't pass a stone, my body just can't do it. Infections, stones, procedures they're all 1000000 times worse than childbirth. The worst? Last May I knew I had several stones, a fever of 104 and they told me to wait in the ER. I was so weak I layed on the floor and just shook from the fever. Several other people waiting told off the intake nurse and I got in and was admitted for 10 days. 5 stones and 3 surgeries later I went home. NOTHING will ever be worse than those 10 days. NOTHING. I had 4 days I was delerious in my bed begging for morphine. That's all I remember.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I was reading a medical journal a few years ago and they monitored the brainwaves and pain indicators in people in a variety of situations. Apparently the only two things which consistently rated more painful than labour were amputation and nerve damage.

Having said that, my afterpains with baby #2 were much worse than the labour. Nothing has ever come close to the pain I had during baby #1's labour, though. My mother was with me for both births and she's only seen one person (dying, but subsequent amazing recovery) in more pain than I was for my first labour. I saw that person too (but not at their worst) and it was definitely worse.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

I've heard they're much worse with second and subsequent children, though. True?
For a few months after the birth of our 2nd *this* was the very reason I told DH to get a vasectomy (he didn't, though). The thought of afterpains was too frightening!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Didn't read through all of these yet, but here's mine:

Headache from spinal menengitis - ouch! And it lasts for 2 weeks!

Anything dental.

Spraining ligaments in your knee & chipping bones.

Mastitis


----------



## dace101 (Feb 5, 2006)

I can think of many everyday things that hurt worse than labour, but for me labour was relatively painless (drug-free and completely natural). I think it's all in how you manage your "pain".
Honestly, what hurt most in relation to birthing my dc was the two weeks afterwards of stinging pain everytime I peed all over my teeny tear.


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

Since Christmas I think I have experienced food poisoning twice... I thought I wanted to die each time... it hurt so bad. My brother said not to focus on it, and I remembered that idea from child birth... I said if it isn't child birth I shouldn't have to use that technique... At anyrate, being sick like that hurt my entire insides way worse than giving birth.


----------

